# Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt 
 DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln​*ein zorniger Kommentar


*Vorbemerkung: *
Das hier zu Grunde liegende Schreiben des DAFV an die Ministerien habe ich schon seit letztem Jahr und  hatte dies auch an Landesverbände des DAFV verteilt. Dann kam die Möglichkeit, dass im DAFV etwas passiert, evtl. Abwahl Präsidentin/Präsidium, dann Anglerdemo etc., so dass ich da nicht dazwischen grätschen wollte.
Sondern die faire Chance geben, dass sich hier die Verbände pro Angler positionieren und auch aktiv tätig werden können. 
Da nun - auch durch das in meinen Augen aktuelle, widerwärtige Verhalten des DAFV-Hauptamtes  - absolut klar ist, dass im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden der anglerfeindliche Kurs weiter gefahren wird, habe ich mich entschlossen, das nun zur Information aller Angler zu veröffentlichen.
------------------------------​
Nun berichtet also auch der DAFV über die Bootsdemo, nachdem die sich vorher dabei nur blamiert haben und sich dabei Geschäftsführer und Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in meinen Augen als menschlich niederträchtig bei der Bewerbung der Veranstaltung präsentierten (wir berichteten, siehe unten, Anhang 1). 

Aber auch hier bei der aktuellen Meldung ist wieder der letzte Satz - je nach Gemüt - nur noch zum Lachen oder Weinen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mo-2-0-verbote-ohne-begruendung-sind-willkuer

_



Der DAFV hat in dieser Frage keinen Kompromiss abgeschlossen.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Das kann man so NICHT mal als Lüge bezeichnen.

Da aber Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan in Gesprächen mit dem Umweltministerium klar gemacht hatte, dass sie Verbote auf verringerter Fläche und mit eingeschränkten Zeiten nicht als "pauschales Angelverbot" sieht und als Biologin verstehen könne (bestätigt von Frau Hagedorn öffentlich bei Anglerdemo und in Offenem Brief, und in uns vorliegenden Schreiben an Flasbarth)  braucht sich selbst die nach meiner Meinung eh inkompetente Geschäfts"führung" und Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" des angelverhindernden  DAFV nicht wundern, wenn sowas dann rauskommt und als "Kompromiss" gesehen wird..

*Hier ein Zitat aus einem uns vorliegenden Schreiben des DAFV* an die Staatssekretäre in den zuständigen Ministerien (Umwelt, Landwirtschaft, mit Eingangsstempel Ministerien), unterschrieben von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:





Auch wenn der DAFV sicherlich auch ein Naturschutzverband ist, wie Frau Dr. im Schreiben extra noch betont, ist es dennoch die ERSTE Aufgabe eines von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlten Verbandes, Schaden von Anglern und dem Angeln wie Einschränkungen und Verbote  fern zu halten und dafür zu kämpfen diese Verbote und Einschränkungen zu verhindern und nicht im vorauseilenden Schützergehorsam schon die Flagge zu streichen!!!!!

*Es ist NICHT Aufgabe eines Verbandes für Angler gegenüber Ministerien aufzuzeigen, unter welchen Bedingungen man mit Angelverboten einverstanden wäre oder Angelverbote unter bestimmten Bedingungen für "angemessen" zu halten!!*

*Es ist, zum Teufel nochmal, die Aufgabe auch eines Verbandes der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, JEDES Verbot für seine Mitglieder/Zahler erst mal PAUSCHAL abzuwehren!!!*

Und erst dann, wenn GAR NICHTS MEHR ANDERES geht, sich Zugeständnisse von Ministerien und Behörden SO TEUER wie möglich abkaufen zu lassen!!

Und zu dem Zeitpunkt wäre NOCH VIEL möglich gewesen!!

*Denn dieser Brief des DAFV an die Ministerien ist vom 04.11. 2016 datiert!!!!
*
Wer jetzt immer noch zweifeln sollte, wie anscheinend der DAFV und seine Präsidentin bei BMUB und BMEL in den Verhandlungen nicht nur versagt hat, sondern damit quasi den Anglern AKTIV in den Rücken gefallen ist, der ist entweder in meinen Augen intellektuell nicht in der Lage das hier geschriebene normale Deutsch zu verstehen - oder er ist treuer Gefolgsmann des DAFV in seiner Anglerfeindlichkeit.



> Für mich gilt:
> Wer trotz dieser Infos weiterhin diesen DAFV und diese Präsidentin, die so klar und eindeutig GEGEN Interessen der Angler handeln, unterstützt, *ist genau der gleiche Anglerfeind!*
> 
> Ebenso, wer als Präsidiumsmitglied im DAFV weiterhin dieses Präsidium unterstützt.
> ...



*Wer da jetzt aus Präsidium, Hauptamt und Mitgliedsverbänden des naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverbandes DAFV nicht handelt und austritt bzw. kündigt, macht sich für mich daher KLAR mitschuldig an Angelverboten!
Und unterstützt mit dem DAFV eine der anglerfeindlichsten Organisationen Deutschlands!
Und ist damit ebenfalls Anglerfeind und Totengräber des Angelns!*

*Wie stellen sich nun die Verbände?*
Interessant wird es werden zu sehen, wie nächste Woche auf dem Fischereitag des DFV reagiert werden wird. 
Sowohl die beiden in der Sache hauptbetroffenen Landesverbände aus LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm haben ja aktiv nichts unternommen gegen das Vorgehen ihrer Präsidentin.

Und Präsident Ortel, der in einer viel beachteten Rede auf der Anglerdemo 2.0 seine Partei"freundin" Hendricks hart angegangen ist, ist Gastgeber.

Wird er sich auch gegenüber seiner Natur- statt Anglerschützenden Verbands"freundin" Dr. Happach-Kasan so klar und deutlich positionieren, wie gegen seine Partei"freundin" Frau Hendricks?

Wie werden sehen, wie sich die organisierte Fischerei, ob beruflich oder die Sport- und Angelfischer, nun nach Vorliegen dieses Schreibens positionieren werden.

Pro Angler und Angeln

Oder pro DAFV 

Wir werden berichten...

*Gerade noch reingekommen:*
Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Ausschuss für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit hat am Mittwoch (21.06.2017) morgen eine Änderung des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes auf den Weg gebracht. Dem Gesetzentwurf der Bundesregierung (18/11939) in geänderter Fassung stimmten Vertreter von CDU/CSU und SPD zu. Die Oppositionsfraktionen Die Linke und Bündnis 90/Die Grünen stimmten gegen den Entwurf (wollten alles noch schärfer).
> 
> Mit ihrem Änderungsantrag hat die Koalition einen wesentlichen Kritikpunkt der öffentlichen Anhörung aufgegriffen (soweit ich weiss, hat der DAFV nichts zur öffentlichen Anhörung beigetragen, bin da aber noch dran). Die im Paragraph 57 Absatz 2 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz eröffnete Möglichkeit, Meeresgebiete "zu geschützten Teilen von Natur und Landschaft" zu erklären, erfordert weiterhin nur die "Beteiligung der fachlich betroffenen Bundesministerien".
> Laut Regierungsentwurf hätte das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit künftig ein Einvernehmen mit diesen Ministerien herstellen müssen.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner

*Anhang 1*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der DAFV ist* in meinen Augen* nur noch PEINLICH, ELEND und BERATUNGSRESISTENT*
> 
> Bereits bei der ersten Anglerdemo musste der DAFV seine Veröffentlichung dazu ändern, weil er weder Veranstalter nannte noch sich beim Orgateam bedankte, sondern den Eindruck erweckte, das mehr oder weniger selber initiiert bzw. organisiert zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Mein wirkliche Meinung und reelle Verbesserungsvorschläge kann ich dazu nicht  schreiben, da diese in Deutschland nicht mehr durch Presse/Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wären..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Und nur, um das auch nochmal klar zu stelllen:
Der Text wurde kopiert und wieder an die DAFV-LV versandt, genauso hat das Holger Ortel bekommen, der DFV-Präsi..

Man wird die alle nun nach ihrem Verhalten beurteilen können nächste Woche auf/nach dem Fischereitag.



> Wie werden sehen, wie sich die organisierte Fischerei, ob beruflich oder die Sport- und Angelfischer, nun nach Vorliegen dieses Schreibens positionieren werden.
> 
> Pro Angler und Angeln
> 
> ...


----------



## prinz1 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Hallo Thomas!

Ich weiß gerade nicht, was stärker ist:
Wut
Zittern
Angst
Kotxxen.

Wir schaufeln uns tatsächlich unser eigenes Grab und schreien Hurra dabei!

Ich glaub ich geh mal eben heulen.
Traurig

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

frag mich.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Hier nur noch mal die gesammelten weiteren Infos zum Thema:
DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....

Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....

Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD)

Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Oh man... lasst  uns unseren eigenen Verband gründen. Mit Blackjack und Nutten.
Es darf einen nicht wundern, dass PETA & Co. vor allem Angler angehen  bei der Interessensvertretung


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es darf einen nicht wundern, dass PETA & Co. vor allem Angler angehen  bei der Interessensvertretung


so ist das (leider)


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Da Naturschutz immer konträrer in den Interessen zu Angeln auftritt, muss die Interessenvertretung Angeln sich trennscharf zu den anglereinschränkenden,anglerkonträren Interessenvertretungen verhalten.
Wenn die Anglervertreter aber satzungsmäßig (da ja auch Naturschutzverband) argumentativ auch die an sich oppositionelle Interessen vertreten, dann gibt es keine echte Opposition, denn diese ist bei den beteiligten Parteien mehrheitlich,  faktisch einstimmig.
Dazu muss nicht mal ein Interessenkonflikt innerhalb der Interessenvertretung Angler vorliegen:
Damit hat der Angler per se systematica schon verloren.

Zu hoch für Euch Verbandler? Ja, sicherlich ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dazu muss nicht mal ein Interessenkonflikt innerhalb der Interessenvertretung Angler vorliegen:
> Damit hat der Angler per se systematica schon verloren.
> 
> Zu hoch für Euch Verbandler? Ja, sicherlich ...


Sehr gut erkannt..


----------



## tobsen389 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Selbstverständlich kann ich den Sachverhalt verstehen und habe auch gemischte Gefühle zu dem Thema.. Dennoch kommt das Thema Naturschutz VIEL zu kurz und es MUSS sich etwas ändern... Die Tage des Angeltourismus und Trophäenangelei sind sowieso sehr bald gezählt. Ich komme aus dem Raum Mittelhessen, was hier an sämtlichen Gewässern vor sich geht ist einfach eine Schande. Fast keiner hat einen tieferen Sinn für Naturschutz jeglicher Art. Gewässer werden durch falschen Besatz und kommerzielle Nutzung ruiniert, vermüllt und plattgetreten. Die meisten Angler bevorzugen hier eine Art "englischen Rasen" um ihr Gewässer... Super Sache für jede Eidechse,Grasfrosch oder Ringelnatter...  
Letztes Jahr war ich nach 7 Jahren mal wieder in Meckpomm... und siehe da, die Angler haben mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Weisfischaufkommen im absoluten überfluss, weil jeder touri gerne mal ein paar Hechte und Barsche fangen will. Einfach nur zum Kotzen und in meinen Augen absolut Dekadent so etwas zuzulassen. Solange wir jeden Deppen der gerade mal 200euro zuviel hat einen Angelschein ausstellen, wird es in meinen Augen keine andere Lösung geben als die ganze Sache einzuschränken. Wie gesagt das sind meine Gedanken. 
Was der DAFV vor der Gemeinschaft der Angler für Interessen vertreten sollte steht vielleicht auf einem anderen Blatt. Nur wird es niemandem helfen auf kurz oder lang


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*



tobsen389 schrieb:


> Dennoch kommt das Thema Naturschutz VIEL zu kurz und es MUSS sich etwas ändern...



Ein nettes Posting, mit einer Meinung, die man haben kann, aber nicht haben muss...

Und hier absolut Offtopic.

*Denn beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt geht es in keinster Art und Weise um Naturschutz!!*

Solange weiter nach Öl und Gas gebohrt werden darf, solange Berufsfischer reindürfen und fischen, solange da Tanker durch dürfen, Fähren und alle  Schiffe sonst, solange Fehmarnbelttunnel gebaut und NUR UND ALLEINE Angeln verboten wird, hat das REIN GAR NICHTS MIT NATURSCHUTZ zu tun - sondern ist schlichtes Ausgrenzen von Anglern als schwächster Gruppierung, aktiv gefördert vom DAFV und seinen Landesverbänden, wie man hier sieht..

Da braucht es auch kein (weiteres) Argument gegen das Angelverbot - solange andere reindürfen, KANN MAN ANGELN als mit naturverträglichste und sinnvollste Nutzungsform NICHT VERBIETEN!


----------



## Wegberger (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Hallo,



> Solange wir jeden Deppen der gerade mal 200euro zuviel hat einen  Angelschein ausstellen, wird es in meinen Augen keine andere Lösung  geben als die ganze Sache einzuschränken.


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Genau - Angeln nur noch für Gutbetuchte, mind. 200 Euro für den Verein im Monat und Behinderte, Frauen und Kinder dürfen sich auch dem Gewässer nicht weiter als 10 Meter annähern |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wusste gar nicht, das Geld mit Anstatt und Moral gleichzusetzen ist.


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*



tobsen389 schrieb:


> Solange wir jeden Deppen der gerade mal 200euro zuviel hat einen Angelschein ausstellen, wird es in meinen Augen keine andere Lösung geben als die ganze Sache einzuschränken



Darin liegt auf jeden Fall ein gewichtiges Problem hier in D`land und die ganzen Probleme mit denen wir uns hier quälen...
Eingeführt in der dunkelsten Zeit: der Schein. Dann später in West D`land nur über den wiederaufgelegten Schein in Verbindung mit einer immer aufwändigeren Prüfung..dazu (mancherorts) saftige Preise und Beiträge.
Es ist jetzt schon eine auserlesene Schar die sich "es leisten kann"...teils Aufnahmegebühren die den Jahresbeitrag weit übertreffen... in manchen Wasserwüstenregionen stundenlange Anfahrtswege.. und wozu? Ein paar Fischle fangen...:q

Und dann krasser Neid, viele Superduppertacklefetischisten, wenig Könner, kaum Nachwuchs, keine Wettkämpfe und diese Verbände(die ja maßgeblich an den oben genannten Problemen (mit-)verantwortlich sind.
Übrigens bin ich stark dafür, dass die Prüfungsfragen auch auf Russisch, Polnisch, Türkisch, Englisch, Mandarin etc. gedruckt werden, ähnlich der KfZ-Prüfung!! Wäre eine weitere Demokratisierung, wenn mensch schon diesen "Sachverständig"ennachweis haben muß:m...

Gegenfrage: Holland ist doch auch recht dicht besiedelt, Frankreich ja auch, Dänemark ebenso - keine Prüfung, niedrigere Preise - wie machen die das bloß??:q und warum haben die da überhaupt noch Fische im Gewässer^^

Bitte nicht falsch, also persönlich sehen- habe das Zitat nur als Aufhänger benutzt.
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Prüfungsgedönse ist hier genauso Offtopic wie Schützergedönse.

Prüfung kann man hier diskutieren:
Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*

Ay Ay Käpt`n! Werd mich dran halten. Wollte den Faden nich zerdrösseln, nur ein Argument vorbringen. 'Indirekt ist jedoch auch hier der Zugang/Erlaubnis und seine eindämmung/eindampfung das Problem, oder nicht? Und ebenso der vorauseilende Gehorsam, oder?
lg und ein weiteres mal Danke fürs "Augen öffen / Transparenz schaffen
/ neudeutsch "Awareness" machen Thomas9904


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*



glavoc schrieb:


> lg und ein weiteres mal Danke fürs "Augen öffen / Transparenz schaffen
> / neudeutsch "Awareness" machen Thomas9904


freut mich, wenn ihr das zu schätzen wisst!!
Danke


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und erst dann, wenn GAR NICHTS MEHR ANDERES geht, sich Zugeständnisse von Ministerien und Behörden SO TEUER wie möglich abkaufen zu lassen!!
> 
> Und zu dem Zeitpunkt wäre NOCH VIEL möglich gewesen!!


Das haben unsere Verbände nicht mal auf dem Schirm, dass "dealen" Alltag im politischen Geschäft ist ...und auch nicht verwerflich.
Gibst du mir, geb ich dir... das ist gar nicht schwer
& gleichzeitig fair.

Dasselbe gilt übrigens auch für den Weg der Klage.
Im politischen Geschäft ganz normal, deswegen entzweit man sich nicht vollständig, ebenso im Zusammenspiel mit der Wirtschaft.
Was im Privatleben ein NoGo wäre, ist dort ok, weil man solche Dinge sachlich trennen kann.
Beispiel: während die Regierung mit den Energiekonzernen über den 'Fond zur Finanzierung der kentechnischen Entsorgung' verhandelte, lief parallel die Klage der Konzerne gegen die Brennelementesteuer.

Aber dealen können unsere VV (Verbandsversager) nicht
und vor dem Klageweg haben sie (unbegründet!) eine Riesenangst.

Das "normale Handwerk" im Lobbyismus, im Zusammenspiel mit der Politik ist Ihnen völlig fremd.


tobsen389 schrieb:


> Die Tage des Angeltourismus und Trophäenangelei sind sowieso sehr bald gezählt.


Keine Sorge, die Tage des Angelns für die breite Masse sind es auch. Wir werden dies noch erleben.
Zumindest wenn der heutige Weg des Abnickens, des Bücklings, des vorauseilenden Gehorsams, des 'Naturschutz vor Angeln', der Inkompetenz der Agierenden, des fehlenden Lobbyismus,... so weiter geht wie bisher.



glavoc schrieb:


> Eingeführt in der dunkelsten Zeit: der Schein.


|bigeyes Satan, das ist mal ein genialer Spruch; Respekt. #6
Egal, ob du auf ein copyright bestehst, ich werd es gnadenlos abkupfern und häufiger mal fallenlassen.


----------

